# Drucker mit günstigen Patronen



## nordi (29. Januar 2013)

Hallo, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem günstigen Tintenstrahldrucker in Farbe. Kann auch ein Multifunktionsgerät sein. Wichtig ist, dass die Nachfüllpatronen günstig sind.. hat jemand einen Tipp?

Vielen Dank


----------



## ikosaeder (29. Januar 2013)

Schau mal hier, sehr umfangreiche Tests.
http://www.druckkosten.de
Wenn du sehr viel druckst, lohnt sich evt, ein Farblaser.


----------



## Mr Poldzzz (19. April 2013)

Hi.

Meine Freundin hat nen Brother Tintenstrahl Multifunktionsgerät. Der hat 100 € gekostet und ****t echt gut. Patronen bekommste bei Amazon günstig. Würde halt nicht die allerbilligsten nehmen, so wie: 15 Patronen für 20 €.

Drucker (neueres Modell): Hier

Wenn du weiter unten auf der Seite guckst werden Dir schon massenweise Patronen an geboten.


----------



## ikosaeder (22. April 2013)

Brothers Multis verbrauchen aber aufgrund regelmäßiger Selbstreinigung viel Tinte. 
Weiß nicht ob das bei den neueren auch so ist, aber das war echt ärgerlich.


----------



## chmee (22. April 2013)

..schon ein bisschen älter die Frage, aber sei's drum:

Abhängig von der geforderten Druckqualität (und Menge) könnte man auch auf externe Tanks gehen - und dazu gleich den richtigen Drucker kaufen. Such mal nach CISS oder schau bei compedo.






mfg chmee


----------

